# FBI Arrest Control



## Hudson69 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am an instructor in FBI Arrest Control and my agencies proprietary DT program.  Along those lines could I get some feed back on the FBI's system; I know there is a penchant to bash but I want honest answers on how effective it is or how it could be improved.


----------



## zDom (Feb 18, 2009)

Hudson69 said:


> I am an instructor in FBI Arrest Control and my agencies proprietary DT program.  Along those lines could I get some feed back on the FBI's system; I know there is a penchant to bash but I want honest answers on how effective it is or how it could be improved.




I've never seen an FBI arrest of a Domestic Terrorist, either in person or on television.

Likewise, I don't know anything about the FBI Arrest Control system. Google didn't come up with anything to look at (quick search, didn't dig too deep).

I'd be glad to give honest opinions on effectiveness and ideas for improvement, however, as Moo Sul Kwan Hapkido has many techniques I think would be useful in arrest situations.

Are there some video clips you could share?


Also, how did you get to be an arrest control instructor? I'm kind of wondering what kind of background you have that led to you being selected. (Not questioning your qualifications &#8212; I am just curious and interested.) I see that you listed several martial arts in your profile &#8212; I'm looking for more detailed information.


----------



## zDom (Feb 18, 2009)

Whoops  did you mean defensive tactics?

That would make more sense than domestic terrorism, I guess  Domestic Terrorism is what came up when I googled FBI DT program.


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2009)

Hudson69 said:


> I am an instructor in FBI Arrest Control and my agencies proprietary DT program. Along those lines could I get some feed back on the FBI's system; I know there is a penchant to bash but I want honest answers on how effective it is or how it could be improved.


 

How did you land such a sweet gig????


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 18, 2009)

Like those accountants, lab techs and attorneys are such experts at arresting and controlling people. :uhyeah:


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hudson69 said:


> I am an instructor in FBI Arrest Control and my agencies proprietary DT program.  Along those lines could I get some feed back on the FBI's system; I know there is a penchant to bash but I want honest answers on how effective it is or how it could be improved.



I didn't realize embezzlers and computer fraud criminals were notoriously that violent. 

City councilmen and the lay public are in awe of the FBI......that much is certainly true.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 9, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Like those accountants, lab techs and attorneys are such experts at arresting and controlling people. :uhyeah:



No kidding.....just exactly how often do they chase down and subdue a violently resisting suspect?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2009)

Hudson69 said:


> I am an instructor in FBI Arrest Control and my agencies proprietary DT program.  Along those lines could I get some feed back on the FBI's system; I know there is a penchant to bash but I want honest answers on how effective it is or how it could be improved.



What is the system like?


----------



## kyosa (Mar 9, 2009)

I have been through the PSS (Protective Safety System) which is the primary DT course for the secret service but I havent seen or heard anything on the FBI DT courses so your assumption that "were all familiar with the system" is incorrect.

If its similar to the PSS stuff it is very similar to many of the other DT programs I have trained in


----------



## Hudson69 (Apr 14, 2009)

To reply to some of the statements made in regard to the FBI I would have to agree; during the class one of the instructors was mildly bragging about taking down a bank robber who had recently been in the Army and was a Ranger.  The way he made it sound he was one of the door kickers; pointed questioning resulted in finding out it was Denver SWAT That did the hit and the FBI were there to step in when it was called "Clear, one in custody." in order to take credit for what was a group op.

All of the instructors were in fantastic physical shape but none, outside of former cops, had ever been in a fight; i.e. none had ever been put in a situation where they could test their Arrest Control.

The system itself covers all the generic DT stuff but has no ground game outside of the "If you fall or are pushed use the appropriate breakfall technique and roll onto your gunside hip immediately and be prepared to kick your attacker."  They were super up-tight about the arm bar and bar/hammer takedown (something I have never had any luck with when dealing with a resistor).

One interesting thing was that we all had to take the FBI PT test at the beginning and at the end and do a lot of PT during; we probably could have done the instructor course in a week if they got rid of all the PT but that part of it was fine with me, a DT instructor should be in really good shape as well as knowing the techniques really well.

Not trying to slam the FBI Arrest Control program (pick the Feeb's all you want they get paid well enough they shouldn't complain too much) I was just hoping to see what other officers' views (and anyone else familiar with it) were on the subject but I guess I didn't really know how many DT programs were out there.


----------



## VegasM4 (May 1, 2009)

F.B.I.-Fan Belt Inspectors


----------



## Tez3 (May 2, 2009)

I have no knowledge about how the FBI arrest people but most of our guys arrest without carrying weapons other than a baton.


----------

